

Betaworks’ News.me Exits App Store, Team Focuses On Digg - J-H
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/24/betaworks-news-me-shuts-down-team-heads-over-to-digg/

======
untog
I was wondering when this would happen. The 'about' pages for both showed the
exact same team, and news.me development appeared to grind to a halt.

Well, good luck to them with Digg, I'm using it more than I used news.me.

